# Natural FET cycle??



## Orlame23 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi ladies,  I havnt posted on here for a few months, I needed a little time out after our second failed cycle.
I just wondered if anyone has been through a natural/unmedicated FET cycle?  I'd love to know what was your experience?? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I hada triggered natural fet. It can also be done where you keep testing urine for lh surge as you ovulste 40 hours later.

I found it a lot easier than medicated, tho it was quite surreal and not like going through treatment .

it worked for me where 2 med fet failed. I am now 30 weeks with one beautiful bubba on board.

if you have a look further back there is more info I posted on different forms natural cycle , timing etc 

good luck

x x


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Orlame, I can't offer much info right now as am just starting my first natural fet, going in for my day 10 scan today.I have started ovulation tests twice a day, 7am and 7pm. As soon as I get a positive then the ball really gets rolling. I'm a bit nervous about cutting it close to Christmas but figure its the perfect time for a 2 ww as I can relax but have lots to occupy my mind - hopfully  

When are you looking at starting yours? Xx


----------



## Flash18 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Orlame

I am going through a natural FET this month. I had a scan on days 7 and 10 to check that there was a dominant follicle and also to see that my lining was looking good and getting thicker.  The plan was for me to do OPK twice a day but because it is nearing Christmas, and my clinic is closed then, the doctor decided to trigger me last night. My day 0 is tomorrow and I'm having transfer on Monday - excited!!

I have found a natural FET much less stressful that a fresh cycle - less scans, less jabs, less blood tests, less stress!

When do you begin your treatment?

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Stars and Rainbows (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi ladies lovely to read your posts, We are having natural FET in January. I am super nervous but Everything I have read seems pretty hopeful with regards to the treatment being a success. I am super excited and don't know how I will wait a few more weeks. Good luck to you both and I really pray this treatment works for you. Lots of love and Merry Christmas! Xxx


----------

